# Need help with Japanese devices



## CC Lemon (Jul 13, 2012)

I'll be moving to Japan because of a job (very) soon and I'm trying to get an idea of which phones I want to look for when I arrive. Usually, I'd put a good amount of time into researching devices and narrow down my choices after looking through specs and reviews, but time is kind of tight and I have a lot of other preparations to focus on.

From what I understand, au might be a better choice for pricing and service quality in the area I'll be located. Other carriers have not been ruled out, but I'm currently leaning toward au based on the recommendations from some people in my area.

Obviously I know about the common, international devices from companies like Samsung and Motorola, but I'm wondering if other brands like Sharp, Fujitsu, Panasonic, etc., are worth looking into. There are some nice looking devices that have the specs behind them, but that doesn't really help me understand build quality and generally how well the device actually functions.

If anyone with some actual experience or knowledge on the market there can help me out, that would be great. Preferably, I'd like to get a top tier device or something reasonably close. I may get there and end up picking something from the previous generation. I'm hoping for at least a 4" screen, dual core, and running gingerbread. If the specs are better than that, then that's even better!

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Just let me say you won't be let down. Japan and Korea are super saturated when it comes to phone tech. Enjoy it for us all.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Yeah they get all the cool toys. We have to suffer with the rejects lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

